# Switching to less frequent meals



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion has been refusing to eat his breakfast the past week or so. I usually wake him up, he goes potty, and then he stares at his bowl for 5-10 minutes, then wanders back to bed. I have been feeding both of them 3X per day. Could switching to 2X per day make him hungrier in the morning, and more likely to eat his meal?

Penny is almost 9 months old.. Can she switch to 2X a day? The ZP bag says to feed 3 times a day until they are a year, but I know a lot of people on here only feed twice. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I've never done more than 2 meals a day, except for with Bryco when he was a puppy and hypoglycemic. So you'd be fine to go to two meals.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Taz is five months old and only eats twice a day now. She did almost the same thing but it was the midday meal she wasn't interested in so I cut that meal out and increased the other two. I would go ahead and cut back to two meals.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine also eat just 2x/day with no issue.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Poppy used to hve 3 meals a day when she was a babe. One day she just started to not eat her meals. I changed her food & tried everything but it wad because she only wanted 2 meals a day!! I changed her brekkie to later in the day & gave her dinner earlier & things have been fine since. It's def worth trying.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion has decided to starve himself in order to hold out for better food.. I think he is protesting the fact that he isn't eating raw anymore, but I want him to learn to eat ZP regularly before I add raw in. This morning I put his bowl down, he stared at it, and then walked to the table to beg:foxes15:


----------

